# Throttle Creep Oil related?



## wxnav (Jul 20, 2010)

(I'm not totally ignorant about engines, but this has me feeling stupid.) On my 1970's J-model, engine oil was at "fill" mark & pretty clean. Added about 1/2 pint; waited 5 min & checked, but still showed @ "fill" line. Added about another 1/4 pint & waited. Checked again, but still @ exact same level! Added no more, but cranked up (usually a quick start, but had much difficulty in getting it to turn over & run.) Once running, had to keep pressure on the throttle lever to prevent governor from throttling down. (1) Have i possibly added too much oil without it appearing on dip stick?? If so, how can that be? (2) Is throttle problem related to the oil level? (3) is best solution drain all oil & refill? Thanks!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

How many quarts is it supposed to have? I would drain the oil and add what you know is the correct amount to the crankcase, then check it. Could be the dip stick is not sliding in all the way. Sometimes, I think that the filter might have more oil in it than other times or something, because I've seen this before myself in cars I've had and my riding mower too. I just think that the oil sits in certain places more than others each time you shut off the engine. By finding out how much it actually takes, and then replacing that much in the engine, after draining, you can tell if something is amiss.


----------



## wxnav (Jul 20, 2010)

Yeah, i didn't have the manual handy but i know where to get the specs, so that's my next step (verifying the capacity). Will go ahead & change the filter at the same time; just in case it's done its job too well & clogged.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I never could explain it and maybe someone can, how the oil level will be here one time, then there the next time, then right back to the other another time. Has to be something to do with the capacity of the oil pump or something at the time of shut off. Anyway, Yes, if you start from scratch and get a conformation on the correct capacity in relation to what's read on the dipstick, that will help guide you. Does it use oil at all?


----------



## wxnav (Jul 20, 2010)

I've never noticed a significant use & therefore don't check as often as i should. After i resolve this, i'll be diligent though & check before every use.


----------



## gwbgravely (May 30, 2010)

WXNAV, I don't believe your oil level has anything to do with your throttle problem. Have you checked the spring on the governor?


----------



## wxnav (Jul 20, 2010)

No i haven't. The shop that gave it a tuneup about a year ago used bailing wire to fasten/connect some elements of carb, throttle & governor linkages - all still connected as far as i can tell. other than "find a repair shop"...any specific suggestions? (i did run it without air filter as a test, and throttle still crept.) thanks for the reply.


----------



## gwbgravely (May 30, 2010)

Maybe if you go to oldgravelys.net, and then click on walkbehinds, and than on governors, you can see if everything is hooked up correctly. I think you will then see the spring I am taking about. It just seems the spring is weak, and is allowing the throttle to move. I don't know, but go to that site. But I guess you need to know which governor you have. Hope this helps you, and I hope you got your problem with the oil resolved.


----------

